
Deep-CAPTCHA: a deep learning based CAPTCHA solver for vulnerability assessment - aspenmayer
https://paperswithcode.com/paper/deep-captcha-a-deep-learning-based-captcha
======
aspenmayer
I reached out to Dr. Rezaei, and the PhD (candidate?) he is advisor to, Zahra
Noury, wrote the code. His GitHub is linked, but hers is not, so I have
included both, for your convenience.

[https://github.com/zaraanry/CAPTCHA-
Solver](https://github.com/zaraanry/CAPTCHA-Solver)

[https://github.com/DrMahdiRezaei/Deep-
CAPTCHA](https://github.com/DrMahdiRezaei/Deep-CAPTCHA)

